# Backtrack, Arriving on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD April 26



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Academy Award® winner Adrien Brody (Best Actor, The Pianist,2002) and Sam Neill (Jurassic Park) star in the spine-chilling thriller, Backtrack,arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD April 26 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand.From the acclaimed writer-director, Michael Petroni (The Book Thief), the suspenseful film keeps audiences on the edge of their seats as the shocking story unfolds. The Backtrack home entertainment release includes a behind-the-scenes featurette looking at the development of this psychological thriller. The Backtrack Blu-ray and DVD include a behind-the-scenes featurette and will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> Psychologist Peter Bower's life is thrown into turmoil when he discovers that the patients he has been seeing are ghosts. Risking his own sanity, Peter delves into his past to uncover a terrifying secret which only he can put right.
> 
> ...


----------

